# Scottish Golf Union Voucher - can I spend it in any shop?



## groundskeeperwilly (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi folks

I won a Scottish Golf Union Â£20 Gift Voucher in a competition a while back. As my club has no pro shop I am going elsewhere to spend it. Drove to my other local club today and it was closed up, tried another with the same result!

So my question is this: Can I spend the voucher at any shop? Will the likes of American Golf take it? Or is there an online list of retailers accepting them?

The voucher expires in January and I'm unlikely to get to the shops much between now and then so planning to get rid tomorrow!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, American golf take them. So do lots of high street shops, not just golf retailers.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks fairway dodger. Very helpful. Think it'll be a wee trip to American Golf and I will consider it a Â£20 discount on a new putterâ€¦.


----------

